# Power Card Creator



## Subumloc (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all! Hope it's the right place to post this.

We at Dragons'Lair.it (an Italian RPG website) have created an online tool for creating your power cards.
You can find the beta version here (both English and Italian versions).

All you have to do is choose a layout, compile the form, and save the cards as a pdf file ready to print.
ATM we can't keep a compiled database online, but feel free to try it. To report bugs or suggestions, you can drop us a line at powercard [at] dragonslair.it


----------



## Granger44 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks great.

A minor quibble... it looks like you misspelled "melee" in the english version.


----------



## Subumloc (Jun 12, 2008)

Granger44 said:
			
		

> Looks great.
> 
> A minor quibble... it looks like you misspelled "melee" in the english version.




Yeah, probably there are some misspellings (I didn't check everything). Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for that!


----------



## Madacoda (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks great, will certainally use this.


----------



## TimeOut (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice application. But I don't like the format of your power cards, so I will continue to create mine via Magic Set Editor.


----------



## Subumloc (Jun 13, 2008)

Fixed a couple misspellings.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 13, 2008)

Subumloc said:
			
		

> Fixed a couple misspellings.




This is fantastic, thank you ever so much.


----------



## Dizlag (Jun 13, 2008)

Subumloc,

Very nice work!

I would like to note that I'm a linguistically challenged American who doesn't know Italian.  So, after completing the registration form I'm not sure if I need to send you my copies of the 4e Core Rulebooks now or not.  I dunno.    

I have a couple suggestions for your wonderful tool.

  The "Miss" textbox should probably be a scrollable textbox instead of a single line so someone can see the whole text like the other scrollable textboxes.

  When saving the "cards" to PDF, a little bit of space between the cards would be great for cutting them out.

  Question, once I'm registered ... will I be able to save my power cards and access them in the future?

Again, very slick tool!  Keep up the good work and thanks a ton for this!

Dizlag


----------



## Subumloc (Jun 13, 2008)

First of all, thank you all for the support. I want to point out that registration isn't necessary to use the PCC - I don't want to force you to subscribe to an Italian-speaking forum ;-)

For now we aren't allowing the saving of the compiled forms for a matter of contents - we're waiting for the GSL and its (supposed) fansite policy. However, our project manager is developing a saving method via cookies (sorry but I can't be clearer than this - it's not my specialty ).


----------



## morgul97 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is awesome.  In the English version, I'm seeing what I believe is an error.  In the Attack section, you can pick an ability vs. a defense from drop down menus.  The only place to enter a modifier to either of those is the next line down.  When you enter anything in that line, it automatically applies it to the defense side of the equation.  Also, it won't let you enter a power that allows for both a melee or ranged attack.

For instance, I tried typing in the ranger power Careful Attack.  The Attack line should read something like:  Strength +2 vs. AC (melee) or Dexterity +2 vs. AC (ranged).  You can't enter this line because it won't let you.  Even if you try to do just one and enter +2 in the line below the drop downs, it comes out reading:  Strength vs. +2 AC (melee).


----------



## Juriel (Jun 14, 2008)

Only tested it briefly, but this looks to be a great aid.


----------



## Subumloc (Jun 18, 2008)

morgul97 said:
			
		

> This is awesome.  In the English version, I'm seeing what I believe is an error.  In the Attack section, you can pick an ability vs. a defense from drop down menus.  The only place to enter a modifier to either of those is the next line down.  When you enter anything in that line, it automatically applies it to the defense side of the equation.  Also, it won't let you enter a power that allows for both a melee or ranged attack.




Sorry for the late reply ;-)

You could select the Hyphen in the drop down menus and insert manually in the line below what you need.


----------



## thundershot (Jun 25, 2008)

Bumping this, because I think this site is awesome to make the cards for... Unfortunately, right now when I try to make the file, it gives me a blank screen. I had JUST MADE my wife's cards and now I went to do mine, and they all disappeared... all that typing.. wasted...


----------



## aza (Jul 28, 2008)

The new version of Power Card Creator is online. 
Minor fixes have been made and the following functions added:

*Save data*
Now you can save the data of the forms and access them in the future.

*Text formatting*
Use <b></b> tags for bold. Example: <b>bold face text</b>
Use <i></i> tags for italic. Example: <i>italic text</i>

*Attack*
If the text below the attack begins with a bonus specification, that bonus will be printed before the 'Vs.'
Example: Strength Vs. Reflex, +6 _more text_ -> on the pdf -> *Attack:* Strength +6 Vs. Reflex _more text

_Info and feedback at  powercard [AT] dragonslair.it


----------



## thundershot (Jul 28, 2008)

I figured out why it wasn't working right for me. When you clear the cards, it adds an index.html to the end. When you try to make a pdf while it's up there, it comes out blank. If you remove that part, it's fine.

This is my favorite power card creator yet... even though I have type it all out, I can make the cards I want.



Chris


----------



## Malckuss (Aug 10, 2008)

As an aside to the Card creator, the character Sheets on your site are ROCKIN! I just wish they were in english. The one with the battle scene from the preview books kicks some serious heiney.


----------

